# Dog and Bear Spray legal in Canada



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

They always take it away at border crossings. Never thought there might be another possibility.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Its illegal. Period. I have asked a few police officers as well as my lawyer. Without going into details a friends house was raided a year back (she was seeing the wrong guy and she wasnt aware of it at the time). They found a few illegal items she collected (she loved to collect police items it was her hobby) and they seized mace meant for police use as well as bear spray and a few other types labelled "for animal use only".

Also, you still need to carry the "animal use spray" with you on the street while walking your dog so therefore if you need to use it you can still be charged with a crime. Self defense in Canada is illegal thanks to our great justice system. So if someone mugs me with a knife and I punch them, take the knife or whatever *I* will also be charged with assault.


----------



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

Canada
In Canada all products with a label containing the words pepper spray, mace, etc., or otherwise originally produced for use on humans are classified as a prohibited weapon.[39] Only law enforcement officers may legally carry or possess pepper spray. Any similar canister with the labels reading "dog spray" and/or "bear spray" is regulated under the _Pest Control Products Act_ - while legal to be carried by anyone, it is against the law if its use causes 'a risk of imminent death or serious bodily harm to another person' or harming the environment and carries a penalty up to a fine of 
$500,000 and jail time of maximum 3 years.[40]

http://www.ezcom.ca/Dragon_Les%20vaporisateurs%20de%20poivre_eng.pdf


----------

